# Azureus delivered and not eating



## Peany11 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi, I received some a azureus pair on Thursday but they dont seem to be eating, or moving very much. Feeding heavy amounts of small fruit flies dusted with ranarium. Any help asap would be much appreciated. Pictures of frogs and Viv are below. Thankyou


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

99.9% sure they're just settling in still. They appear to be at a healthy weight, so for them to skip a couple days of food won't be dire.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

New arrivals acclimating to new env and perhaps a little travel shock, if they arent ready to eat I usually avoid putting large amounts of insects in the new env and go tactical instead with a few attractive feeding stations.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

What is the temperature in the tank?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Also, which type of Ranarium are you dusting with? that is a brand name, but they have various supplements.


----------



## Peany11 (Mar 26, 2021)

Thankyou for everyone responses. There just at room temperature at the minute, I’ve got a temperature gun coming tomorrow and a heat mat for the side just in case but it’s not cold, it’s not hot either. I’ll post temps tomorrow and leave them with some banana and the flies that are in the Viv. Thanks again


----------



## Peany11 (Mar 26, 2021)

Rana vit yesterday and today, but they haven’t eaten any. Not from what I’ve seen anyway


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok. That is their all-in-one. I can't comment on the efficacy of it compared to the more generally accepted Repashy or Denodrocare equivalents, but it seems to have all necessary ingredients present at least.

If we are talking two days of not eating, I wouldn't worry. First off, they are probably eating when you are not around, second they can go a good week with no food and be fine. They look like they are a healthy weight, so give them some time to settle in.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Lower the lighting and resist the urge to mess with them and check on them. Take all the high intensity lighting down for a least a couple - 3 or so days. Stress is huge right now and that is normal.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah it may be tempting on the surface level to put a large supply of flies in. But it actually doesnt encourage the start of feeding. Especially if there is so many they are walking over the frogs.

Visual of a feeding cluster encounter can though. 

Its always a good feeling to see them start.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

How are they today? Is their carriage a little more upright sometimes?

When guys are in a new situ hypervigilence is a natural response. When they are also stressed (by shipping, transit, etc) energy is supressed physically tired, there is still hypervigilence. Its a survival adaptation to avoid predation and mishap.

Not adding to and easing of external stressors eases acclimation along. Its what acclimation is actually.

temperatures help also. No drops, spikes.


----------



## Peany11 (Mar 26, 2021)

There out quite abit today, moving and looking round a lot. Not as many flies in there around the banana so they could be eating but I’ve still not seen anything. There looking better tho I think. Hopefully just need a few days to settle in


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## Peany11 (Mar 26, 2021)

Still weren’t eating in the tank, I removed them to a temp container on Friday and they started eating today thankfully. I don’t think the tank is holding heat very well, mats on the side weren’t working as it’s got expandable foam and hygrolon. I didn’t want to place a heat mat underneath in case of glass cracking, I know some people do but I got a aquarium heater with a thermostat. I just feel more comfortable using this method. I’m gonna leave them in the temp tubs for about 2 weeks so I can check feeding easier. Thanks for everyone’s help


----------

